# Crushed Price Pfister ceramic shower stems



## MikeS (Oct 3, 2011)

Today I got a call to run out to a shower valve that wouldn't turn off and home owner could not get water off to house. When I arrive, I see the tub has what appears to be a three handle Price Pfister setup with the ceramic stems, because they had lever handles. Only the water is gushing, and the stems are all in the straight up position. I turn off the water, (lefty loosie, I remind the ho) and pull the cartridge. Yup, ceramic, only the rubber at the bottom is coming out of the valve body in pieces. A little investigation reveals someone replaced the older compression type stems with the ceramic stems and trim (probably bought a new 3 handle set but never bothered to replace the valve body). I spent 30 minutes trying to explain why you can't tighten one of these things down against a Price Pfister seat. Anyway, I've never run across this before. I wondered if maybe I could just pull the seats completely out and if the ceramic one would bottom. I called my wholesaler, and they were like huh? Not wanting to spend any more time experimenting, I told them all I could do was put new seats and the old style compression stems and Verve trim on. She said fine, but I don't think she believes me. I also told her those stems should last for life, or, more than the couple months it probably worked. If it is possible to convert, then I guess I goofed, but not as bad as the guy who put these in. Here's a pic of one of the mangled stems. Also, you could barely turn them. I told her you should be able to turn them with 1 finger!


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Should be able to replace seats, washers and new cartridges and be on your way for 25 years


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I can't swear to it but I thought i heard when they came out, That you could remove the seats and those stems would work.


----------



## MikeS (Oct 3, 2011)

Plumber Jim said:


> I can't swear to it but I thought i heard when they came out, That you could remove the seats and those stems would work.


 Thats what I was wondering. I know for a fact the ceramic body has no seat, just a flat spot. Whoever put these in never removed the seats. I was not going to experiment, (I only had 1 ceramic stem on the truck...who replaces just one?) so I went with what I know. If it does work without the seats, I have no problem going back and doing it that way. I've just never heard of it done before.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I will have to remember to save the next body i pull on a remodel and try it and see if it works.


----------



## MikeS (Oct 3, 2011)

well I'll be a monkeys uncle. Found this thread on another forum searching around. 
http://www.plbg.com/forum/read.php?1,466333
it appears it can be done, just remove the seats. I left the old parts with the customer. I'll be calling them in the am to see if they want me to attempt a retrofit. I'm not going to guarantee it will work, however. If it does, guess I learned something new.


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

It works on certain P/P valve bodies with seat removed.
others , it won't .(without modification)



don't buy the "Danco" brand ceramic stem available at blown repot..
last one I had to obtain for an after hours service call failed in less than 2 mos and was hard to turn out of the package..the cheapo was glad to refund my dough(D'OH)though.
use the OEM P/P ceramic stems ,


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

When you do this make sure the fiber washer is removed from the valve body when you insert the new cartridge. If there are 2 fiber washers it will run or leak.

Quite a few valves offer a cartridge stem to replace the seat and stem. Loved it when Gerber changed. Just did it with a kohler widespread last week.


----------



## MikeS (Oct 3, 2011)

Richard Hilliard said:


> When you do this make sure the fiber washer is removed from the valve body when you insert the new cartridge. If there are 2 fiber washers it will run or leak.
> 
> Quite a few valves offer a cartridge stem to replace the seat and stem. Loved it when Gerber changed. Just did it with a kohler widespread last week.


I'd still like to see some literature that says this is a bona fide possible upgrade. I can't find a thing anywhere. Someone else here in town told me they tried this and ended up busting the seat surface right out of the valve. Surprised it didn't happen in this instance.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

MikeS said:


> I'd still like to see some literature that says this is a bona fide possible upgrade. I can't find a thing anywhere. Someone else here in town told me they tried this and ended up busting the seat surface right out of the valve. Surprised it didn't happen in this instance.


Why would it bust up the surface? The only way I can think of is when removing the old seat the seat thread ring becomes detached. Faucet is shot and needs to be replaced if this is the case and that may happen when it is red brass and old.


----------



## LAwindsurfer (Aug 11, 2014)

*Retrofit of 3H Pf Tub/shower value w/ ceramic*

I know this is an old thread, but maybe some one with information is still watching it. 

Several companies provide ceramic retrofits for the Price Pfister 910-0300 stem. I'm interested in retrofitting to eliminate the frequent washer replacement. Its is not the cost of the washer or taking the valve apart; it is the cost of the time to shut off the water to building and partially drain the pipes. 

I've installed retrofit ceramic values reportedly manufactured by Price Pfister. I've also purchased others. All look like they should work. All have a cylindrical rubber gasket that slips over the seat when the valve is inserted into the three handle mixer. I have retrofitted three sets w/o problem, but recently I can't seem to get them not to leak at one location. 

The units I've purchased clearly require the seat to remain in place. It is also clear that if the seat is higher / taller than anticipated by Price Pfister, the seat will push hard onto the ceramic discs making them difficult to turn. A genuine Price Pfisher seat is recommended. 

All of the units completely turn off the water without any leak. What I've encountered is leaks around the flange; the gasket that is provided with the value is not wide enough to lie across the whole flange and make a broad solid seal. Does anyone know where I can buy a hard rubber of plastic gasket with a 7/8 ths in hole to replace that sold with the valves?

LAwindsurfer.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## LAwindsurfer (Aug 11, 2014)

*PF 910-030 Ceramic Valve Retrofit Can Work*

This post is to provide additional insight for users of these valves. I have successfully retrofitted butterfly ceramic valve stems into seven 1960's-vintage Price-Pfister three-handle tub/shower mixers after some initial problems. 

Ceramic retrofits are available from at least three manufacturers as shown in 
Ceramic Valves Pfister tub.JPG 

They all are supposed to be directly interchangeable with the standard compression valve; you do not need to remove the seat if it is in fine condition. When installed, the rubber gasket presses against the seat and forces the water through the ceramic butterfly valve. Care must be taken to use pipe dope on the threads, (Teflon tape is not adequate), as the threads on the replacements are not tapered; water will leak past them when there is back pressure from a fine-spray shower head. Again, they'll not leak when the water is shut off, but all leaked into wall when using shower until #5 pipe dope was applied. In addition, you may need to make some adjustment for seat height; if it is higher than spec., they'll be lots of pressure on the butterfly discs, and the value will be hard to turn. The solution is to install a genuine Price Pfister seat or shim the valve with an additional spacer washer. Make sure valve is tightened firmly, so user can't inadvertently unscrew it from the mixer. 

The top unit in the photo is obviously of different construction. I don't know if it was my bad luck, but both units that I purchased of that design leaked around the stem. 

The units, that I believe are genuine Price Pfister, come with a black cap. The ridges on the cap make it easier to tighten it down. The white cap is smooth. 

None of the butterfly valves in these units have leaked. One unit failed when the plastic disc rotater broke. Afterward, valve could not be turn OFF or ON. 
"J4 TubValve Ceramic Busted" attached
The butterfly valve will leak when a piece of sand gets between the discs. Turning the valve off and on several times seems to grind up the particle and the valve again works perfectly. I'm not sure what caused the plastic disc rotater to brake, but I suspect tenant applied too much force in an attempt to get a faucet to stop dripping. Then tenant needs to be educated to turn faucet on and off several times to stop such leaking. 

Bottom line .. Some of the valves have been in daily use for two years without any problem, where as, I was constantly replacing washers in the old style compression valves because tenants turned valves really tight when turning off the water.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Who give a .... about handyman posting their weekend work??


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

I hate price pfister...


----------

